# what is this called and how do I fix it?



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

If this is in the wrong forum, I apologize... but I don't know what to call this thing. Art is the closest I can come to it. 

I just need to know how to open it. It's my parents, and they drunkenly bought it in vegas way back in the day. (we've all been there, I'm sure...) and its been in my closet since the stuff fell off the back of the display case.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basically, it's a picture frame. What kind of fasteners are on the back?? It's doubtful that the back slides off but possible......got a shot of the back??


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

sure, here ya go.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Check the two bumper pads at the bottom..... and remove the hanger brackets. Looks like paper has been used to cover the back......hard to tell from the pic. I see what appears to be woodgrain but with many waves. I also see what appears to be fasteners by looking at the raised spots around the edge. If it's paper backed you will have to peel it off and look for the fasteners.


----------



## aptpupil (Mar 16, 2012)

tough to tell from the picture - how much room is there between the glass and the wood behind it? kinda looks like there's a couple inches of space. there might be touch latch or something where you can pull the frame or push it in and the frame will swing out (usually it will be attached with a piano hinge). does it look like there are any hinges or latches on the sides?


----------

